
FriendFeed gets real-time search. - theforay
http://blog.friendfeed.com/2009/07/real-time-search-we-have-it-its-here.html
======
simonw
Anyone know (and care to share) what FriendFeed's underlying search technology
is? Entirely custom, based on Lucene or something else?

~~~
budu3
It's probably custom made, based on a bit of that Google secret sauce that
Paul was exposed to.

~~~
wheels
You don't need special Google sauce for plain text search. The tricky bit of
something like this is scaling it out to where it's instantly indexing every
new bit of text that comes across, but that's still, while a decent bit of
engineering work, is not a conceptually terribly hard problem.

------
heyrhett
Whenever I hear FriendFeed, I can only think of FriendFace:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rNgCnY1lPg>

------
vermontdevil
Great we get all of Robert Scoble's posts in high speed.

------
jazzychad
It appears to be accomplishing this using tight polling (from my investigation
with FireBug). Interesting and useful, but not exactly innovative from what I
can tell. Also, no way to pause or stop it?

~~~
paul
I'm not sure what you mean by "tight polling", but we basically keep a
connection open to the server at all times (often known as "long polling").
This is similar to how IM works.

You can pause it by pressing the pause button on the top-right of the feed.

~~~
jazzychad
Ah, I see you can pause it only if you are logged in.

The jsonp requests I was seeing in FireBug did not exhibit the normal kind of
long polling behavior I have seen on other sites, so I might have been wrong.
Apologies.

